# profession de foi



## Therpsicore

Qu'est-ce que c'est un "profession de foi"?
Merci


----------



## Yvan 6

Therpsicore said:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est un "profession de foi"?
> Merci



  Bonjour,  c'est la déclaration publique de sa foi religieuse ou de ses opinions.


----------



## Therpsicore

Merci Yvan!!


----------



## Montepinar

Hay un texto célebre de Rousseau: "La profession de foi du vicaire saboyard". Es lo que dice Yvan, en algún contexto equivale al "Credo", es decir, conjunto de cosas que se creen.


----------



## josepbadalona

"La profession de foi" es también como se llama a veces la comunión que los chicos suelen hacer a los 12 años...


----------



## Domtom

josepbadalona said:


> "La profession de foi" es también como se llama a veces la comunión que los chicos suelen hacer a los 12 años...


 
Aquí dice que es el nombre que se le da ahora a la communion solennelle. O sea, que tienes razón.


----------



## Montepinar

Domtom y Josep ¿os referís a lo que en España se llama "primera comunión" o es otra cosa?


----------



## josepbadalona

Lo que pasa es que en Francia "première communion" se refiere más bien a la primera de verdad que hacen los niños a los 8 años más o menos.
La "profession de foi" se llama "Communion solennelle" y es a los 12


----------



## chics

Hola. Creo que es lo que en castellano se llama *profesión de fe*, pero no sé mucho lo que es. Una demostración o reafirmación pública de fe cristiana, o algo así...

La* primera comunión* (o informalmente,* la comunión*) la hacen aquí los niños de unos 6-8 años, que es más solemne y especial que el resto de comuniones (o comidas de ostia). Y a los 12-15 años hacen la *confirmación*. Hay siete sacramentos, de los que sólo conozco: éstos, el bautizo, la boda y la extremaunción; así que también podría ser -si es un sacramento- alguno de los dos restantes...


----------



## josepbadalona

. Creo que es lo que en castellano se llama *profesión de fe*, pero no sé mucho lo que es. Una demostración o reafirmación pública de fe cristiana, o algo así...

en Francia se dice también "renouvellement des promesses du baptème"

La* primera comunión* (o informalmente,* la comunión*) la hacen aquí los niños de unos 6-8 años, que es más solemne y especial que el resto de comuniones (o comidas de ostia).
En Francia no es nada "solemne"
La solemne es la "grande" de los 12

Y a los 12-15 años hacen la *confirmación*.

es igual en francia = confirmation, es un sacramento

Hay siete sacramentos, de los que sólo conozco: éstos, el bautizo, la boda y la extremaunción; así que también podría ser -si es un sacramento- alguno de los dos restantes...
de memoria, a ver si llego a siete : 
baptème, confirmation, pénitence, eucharistie (comunión habitual, y no la Comunión) ordre (para el clero), mariage, extrême-onction


----------



## IsaSol

Bonjour Therpsicore
D'un point de vue religieux, je crois que c'est clair,les amis _foreros_ t'ont bien expliqué.
 Mais si tu entends beaucoup parler de professions de foi en ce moment sur la scène politique française, c'est normal. C'est une déclaration publique que font les hommes politiques pour signifier leur engagement aux électeurs.
Bref, ça dépend du contexte.


----------



## chics

Ahora caigo, en castellano _profesión de fe_ también se oye aplicada a político en épocas postelectorales... en el contexto de *Isasol* seguro que es esto.

Se me ha ocurrido que las costumbres de comunión, etc. pueden ser distintas, por lo que se refiere a la edad, en cada país, así que he buscado un sitio donde lo explica todo, paso a paso. Parece ser que la *profesión de fe* es una etapa dentro de la celebración de la primera comunión, y se renueva por parte de los padres en el bautismo de sus hijos. No la he visto como etapa de la confirmación ni de la "primera penitencia".

Bautismo:
Las renuncias y la profesión de fe de los padres y padrinos actualizan su propio Bautismo y su experiencia de la fe de la Iglesia, en la cual son bautizados los niños. 

Comunión:
La renovación de las promesas del Bautismo pueden hacerla los niños de pie y junto a sus padres, que son invitados a encender una vela en el Cirio Pascual (como un día hicieran en el Bautismo de sus hijos), para posteriormente entregarla a sus hijos para la profesión de Fe. Es entonces cuando se expresa simbólicamente cómo se transmite la fe dentro de la Iglesia.

Gracias, josep, que has llenado todos mis huecos...


----------



## josepbadalona

, en castellano _profesión de fe_ también se oye aplicada a político en épocas postelectorales... en el contexto de *Isasol* seguro que es esto.

lo sabremos cuando nos lo aclare Therpsicore ....


Bautismo:
Las renuncias y la profesión de fe *de los padres* y padrinos actualizan su propio Bautismo y su experiencia de la fe de la Iglesia, en la cual son bautizados los niños. 

Comunión:
La renovación de las promesas del Bautismo que hicieron los padres en nombre suyo pueden hacerla los niños de pie y junto a sus padres, que son invitados a encender una vela en el Cirio Pascual (como un día hicieran en el Bautismo de sus hijos), para posteriormente entregarla a sus hijos para la profesión de Fe. Es entonces cuando se expresa simbólicamente cómo se transmite la fe dentro de la Iglesia

*exacto ...*


----------



## josepbadalona

Domtom said:


> En el catolicismo español hay:
> 
> 1) 1ª Comunión
> 
> 2) 2ª Comunión = Comunión solemne
> 
> 3) Confirmación
> 
> Los tres son sacramentos.
> 
> .


 
no .... 1) y 2) no *son* sacramentos... el sacramento es la eucaristía que recibes aquel día, *como cada vez* que vas a misa y comulgas, nada más


----------



## gustave

josepbadalona said:


> no .... 1) y 2) no *son* sacramentos... el sacramento es la eucaristía que recibes aquel día, *como cada vez* que vas a misa y comulgas, nada más


muy bien sentenciado, josep.


----------



## Domtom

-
Bueno, voy a reponer el post borrado, pero editado:

En el catolicismo español hay:

1) 1ª Comunión

2) 2ª Comunión = Comunión solemne

3) Confirmación


1) y 3) son sacramentos. ¿Y 2)? Sí y no. Sí por cuanto que cada vez que se comulga se recibe el sacramento de la comunión. No por cuanto ya se hizo la Comunión (es decir, la primera a los 7 años). No se puede repetir un sacramento. Es como cuando te casas, ya sea por eclesiástico o por civil. Te casas una sola vez con esa mujer. Ahora bien, a los 25 años de casados celebráis unas bodas de plata, e imagina que a éstas las llamamos "Boda solemne". ¿Verdad que no te vuelves a casar; sólo rememoras y reafirmas tu compromiso de quererla en la salud y en la enfermedad y todo eso que se dice? Pues con la 2ª Comunión lo mismo.

Por otro lado, lo que JBdlona. llama Communion solennelle es la 2ª Comunión.

Por otra parte, la Profession de foi sí que es igual a la C. S. aunque aquella no sea un sacramento. En efecto, es que la C. S. tampoco lo es, como hemos demostrado.

En resumen: hay que distinguir entre "sacramento" en minúscula y "Sacramento" en mayúscula. Sacramento en mayúscula sólo hay 7 (aunque algunos teólogos hablan del 8º sacramento: el prójimo, a través de amarle se llega a Dios), ya que está ligado al día de sendas ceremonias. Pero "sacramento" en minúscula es, como dice JB, por ejemplo cada vez que se confiesa uno o que comulga uno.


_Para los católicos, la 1ª Comunión es de obligación, y la 2ª Comunión no lo es, lo que prueba que esta última no es un sacramento._
_-_


----------



## josepbadalona

Domtom said:


> -
> No se puede repetir un sacramento.
> _-_


 
No, no es verdad, y el catecismo es universal, no español...

No se repiten 3 de ellos :
el bautismo, el orden y la confirmación = una vez, y nada más

Los otros cuatro se repiten cada vez que es necesario....
Puedes casarte diez veces (con tal de quedar viudo nueve, claro, si encuentras con quién ), recibir la extremaunción igual, la penitencia, la necesitarás mucho más de diez , y la eucaristía, un clérigo la celebra y recibe cada día o más según el número de misas que celebra...


----------



## Domtom

josepbadalona said:


> No, no es verdad, y el catecismo es universal, no español...
> 
> No se repiten 3 de ellos :
> el bautismo, el orden y la confirmación = una vez, y nada más
> 
> Los otros cuatro se repiten cada vez que es necesario....
> Puedes casarte diez veces (con tal de quedar viudo nueve, claro, si encuentras con quién ), recibir la extremaunción igual, la penitencia, la necesitarás mucho más de diez , y la eucaristía, un clérigo la celebra y recibe cada día o más según el número de misas que celebra...


 
1) Desde luego la misma fe, ritos, plegarias... regirán en el catolicismo , que estemos en la Piel de Toro o en el Hexágono o en cada punto del Planeta Azul.

2) Ya sabía que se me podía replicar esto de que te puedes casar de nuevo y tal, pero no quería alargarme en el post  y además esperaba que se me entendiera el sentido  , pues cuando se señala a la Luna, no hay que mirar el dedo que la señala, sino la Luna. Porque metidos ya en la gracia, y no me refiero a la gracia sacramental, sino a hacer broma  , yo también puedo decir que en realidad podemos recibir 8 sacramentos aunque haya siete: basta con hacerse cura y luego casarse, o casarse, divorciarse y hacerse cura.

3) Yo quiero decir que la Comunión es una sola vez en la vida en tanto que celebración de la primera de las comuniones, que por algo se llama Primera Comunión.

4) En lo que todos estaremos de acuerdo es en una cosa: el Sacramento de la Extramaunción sólo se recibe una vez, pues sólo se muere una sola vez. Bueno... espera... igual tampoco   . Porque, movido por la caridad, puedes hacerle llegar la Extramaución a alguien de quien crees se está muriendo, y luego va y resulta que no se muere... vaya gracia... no, quiero decir que muy bien que no se muera, pero... en fin... mira a la Luna...


----------



## rojsensimars

En dehors du contexte religieuse, la profession de foi est aussi quelque chose d'équivalent au programme électoral. Voici une explication plus formelle : http://www.politiquemania.com/professions-de-foi.html


----------

